# Red spot/lump on face (mad house stud?? Help!)



## lauraflora (May 2, 2011)

One of my females has a red spot or lump on her cheek where her whiskers are, anyone know what it is or how I can treat it or is it a vet job? Please help x


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Does it appear to be an enlarged whisker follicle or something more like a wart? How long has it been there and has it grown at all? Any chance of a photo?


----------



## lauraflora (May 2, 2011)

Hi i first noticed it this morning, yes here is a picture sorry not very good


----------

